# Steel-Ride!



## beat (27. Juli 2011)

Möchte ganz unspektakulär und ohne viel Tam-Tam zum erneuten Steel-Ride in Bad Urach aufrufen. Wir hatten letztes Jahr im sehr kleine Kreis eine superschöne Auftaktveranstaltung (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7605016&postcount=27 ), die nach Wiederholung schreit. Als MTB-Guide und quasi Einheimischer kenne ich die besten Strecken und weiß selbst für den Fall von nicht so tollem Wetter noch ein par echte Schmankerl.

Dass das Meeting nicht nur für Blizzardianer offen sein soll, haben wir ja bereits im Titel festgelegt. Dennoch wäre es nett, wenn sich die Teilnehmer dem Stahl-Kult (vornehmlich kanadischer Hersteller) verpflichtet fühlen würden.  Wir sind hier jedenfalls mit unseren ROCKYs und COVEs schon zu sechst und hoffen auf Eure rege Teilnahme!

Mein Terminvorschlag lautet *Sonntag, der 11. September* um 10 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Bad Urach. Die Ausfahrt (ca. 750 Hm, 25 Km & Trails bis max. S2) beginnt dann um circa 10:30 oder 11 Uhr, wird durch eine zünftige Mittagrast mit gutbürgerlicher schwäbischer Küche unterbrochen und endet gegen 17 Uhr wieder im Ortskern.

Wer von Euch ist dabei?


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juli 2011)

wäre gerne mit dem dabei gewesen





oder auch mit dem...





Leider bin da gerade an unserem lokalen bikemarathon. 

Wenn sich was anderes ergibt werde ich natürlich kurzfristig teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Juli 2011)

ich glaub da simmer dabei ;-)


----------



## rob-vince (11. August 2011)

vorbehaltlich KRUPP (Stahl) - Husten meiner Tochter und Nachtdienst meiner Frau melde ich uns (mich und Blizzard) mal an 

würde mich freuen, wenns klappt! 

rob


----------



## beat (8. September 2011)

Wer von Euch will denn nun am Sonntag anrücken?


----------



## metallum (9. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

einen kanadischen Steel-Ride lassen mein Dekerf und ich uns nicht entgehen.

Grüsse

metallum


----------



## beat (9. September 2011)

@mettalum: Schickes Ding  - freu' ich mich schon drauf, das mal live erleben zu dürfen!


----------



## rob-vince (9. September 2011)

Kann leider nicht.

Frau hat ab 11:00 Dienst bis Montag.

Sehr schade! 

Viel Spaß allen! Wetter passt ja 

Rob


----------

